# Coast Guard stability test



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Sam and I are contemplating certifying our charter boat to over 6. The Coast Guard did our stability test yesterday. Man you talk about an experience. I just wanted to share this interesting photo of part of the test. By the way she passed for 22 people !


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

thats a neat photo. Are the barrels full?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Yup and there are more in the cabin !


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Well I guess they had to simulate 22 fat and happy fisherman!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

That sort of reminds me of being on Lake Norman one fourth of July. My buddies rented a pontoon and knew nothing about boating so I was asked to come and be captain. We ended up somehow or another with the full capacity, I think 11 souls on board. We were running low and I had to arrange people by weight to trim out the thing to go anywhere. Well as luck would have it we passed a pier that had some rather decent scenery and everyone ran to the bow to see except me. I took alarm when the water washed over my feet at the helm. We were plowing underwater since everyone was forward. I screamed "back of the boat" "back of the boat" and naturally everyone went aft. The fuel tank floated off once the stern went low and I had to swim out and get it.

Glad to see your boat passed with flying colors.


----------

